# Problem with new steering control module and MFSW in 2012 Tiguan



## vancuren (Oct 8, 2006)

I recently installed a MKVI steering wheel with multifunction controls in my 2012 Tiguan. My Tig didn't come with a MFSW, so I also swapped the steering control module. The factory one was 569F, and my new one is 569H. The controls work great, but now I have a number of errors and failures. The steering wheel light, traction control, and TPMS lights are all on, and the power assist steering isn't working. I have tried to reset the steering position (by holding center for 5s, left for 1s, right for 1s, then center for 5s), but it doesn't work. I also can't get it to reset in VCDS. Is there a coding change in modules 16 and/or 44 I can/should make? Below is my scan, as well as two pics. Thanks!




SCAN:
Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 4C 52 53 56 62 72 77


VIN: WVGAV7AX0CW541315 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 BG HW: 06J 907 309 A
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 03 1118 
Revision: P3H07--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0423010A19070160
Shop #: WSC 79671 411 452230
VCID: 71C7366568BC9C9671D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 LR HW: 09G 927 750 LR
Component: AQ 250 6F 2062 
Revision: 00H97000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 8C39C791EF5E517E62B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 614 109 AP HW: 5N0 614 109 AP
Component: J104 C6 450M VD44 0005 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000004826990
Coding: 0005158
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 79D70E4530CCD4D6C9D

2 Faults Found:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 68
Mileage: 40608 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.14.30
Time: 10:24:36

Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x0000
Bin. Bits: 00000000 00000000
Voltage: 12.25 V
Bin. Bits: 00011110
Count: 191
Hex Value: 0x0000

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 68
Mileage: 40608 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.14.30
Time: 10:24:36


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 7N0-907-426.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AM HW: 7N0 907 426 AM
Component: AC Manuell H19 0404 
Revision: 00001016 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_SK35.rod
VCID: 7F23E05DE6E8FAE6F79

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 084 J HW: 5K0 937 084 J
Component: BCM PQ35 B 021 0064 
Revision: BG021001 
Coding: 6F180A1B80232EC4008800C11000044448010086524D8960648000000040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3957CE45B04C14D689D

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5N1 955 119 HW: Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 09111 013 0203 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 P HW: 5N0 959 655 P
Component: J234__204 VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 23016000 Serial number: 003GJPN7WW2U 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 4AB5818925AA8F4E107

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5N0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 00000000006KPD

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0003.08.110000300000630028ÿ†63

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 630028ÿ†6332MTS643762891 ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 62891 ÿ†6342MTS625132881 ÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 32881 ÿ†6351HTS69T78FAKR ÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 8FAKR ÿ†6361HTS61AHGFAKR ÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: GFAKR ÿ†63727TS68NBVEAKR ÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: VEAKR ÿ†63827TS6B511FAKJ ÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: 1FAKJ ÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 501 R HW: 5K0 953 569 H
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110827300008
Coding: 598A140000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
VCID: 3A55D149BD4A1FCE807

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 820000

1 Fault Found:
1140738 - Steering angle sensor 
B1168 54 [009] - Missing Calibration / Basic Setting
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 65
Mileage: 40608 km
Date: 2015.14.30
Time: 10:03:28


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5N0 920 972 E HW: 5N0 920 972 E
Component: KOMBI H04 0617 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 211F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK25.rod
VCID: 354FC2759454F0B66D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 M HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1623 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 231011F1003091
Coding: 356002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A55D149B54A1FCE807

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0617 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
VCID: EAF5A1090D6AEF4EB07

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 5N0 959 701 F HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0503 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0003577483
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: 3851CB4183460DDE763

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5N0 959 703 G HW: 3C0 959 794 D
Component: J388__TSG-HL 007 1504 
Serial number: 00000006106484 
Coding: 000490

1 Fault Found:
68108 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 84
Mileage: 39800 km
Date: 2015.14.24
Time: 01:28:47


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 M HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.285 1002 
Revision: 1AH03836 Serial number: 00113070195301
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 3C59D7517F7E21FE92B

2 Faults Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 68
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
(no units): 4.0
Voltage: 12.70 V

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 68
Mileage: 40723 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.14.31
Time: 05:42:10

Freeze Frame:
(no units): 4.0
Steering Angle: 0.00°
Not OK
Steering Angle: 0.00°
(no units): 15


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4C: Tire Pressure II
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 5N0 959 702 F HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0503 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0003618423
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: 3957CE45B84C14D689D

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5N0 959 704 G HW: 3C0 959 795 D
Component: J389__TSG-HR 007 1504 
Serial number: 00000006096867 
Coding: 000490

1 Fault Found:
68108 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 84
Mileage: 39800 km
Date: 2015.14.24
Time: 01:28:47


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 G HW: 3AA 907 801 G
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-64783 0009 
Revision: H19 Serial number: 00000000392151
Coding: 0026156
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 354FC2755C54F0B66D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 035 164 D HW: 5N0 035 164 D
Component: LOW NAR Tig H02 0004 
Revision: -----03S Serial number: VWZ4Z6L3217924
Coding: 0500040004000C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2A75E10945EAAF4EF07

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 E HW: 5K0 035 730 E
Component: TELEFON H09 2902 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007661184486
Coding: 0A10040000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01719
ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
VCID: 2773183D5EF89226EF9

No fault code found.


----------



## vancuren (Oct 8, 2006)

The car reports the correct steering control module part number, but seems to have a problem with the steering angle sensor:
Part No SW: 1K5 953 501 R HW: 5K0 953 569 H
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110827300008
Coding: 598A140000


----------



## vancuren (Oct 8, 2006)

I can also clear all of the faults in VCDS except for the stop limit fault:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 68
Time Indication: 0


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*ADV MVB AW44 look for G85*

enter ADV measuring blocks for the 
AW 44 steering assist 

look for the steering angle sensor PID and select it , turn the steering wheel 
does the value change ?

if no
the system is looking for the G85 in the wrong place 

there is a TSB for this , when changing from a gen 2 to a gen 3 rack this always sets


----------



## vancuren (Oct 8, 2006)

In groups 006 and 007, the steering angles and turn rate do not change when I turn the wheel. In group 009, the torque changes when I move the wheel. in group 010, the first steering angle number doesn't change, but the second one continually increases, even when the wheel isn't being turned. 

I did change the coding of the steering control module from 598A140000 to 508A140000.


----------



## vancuren (Oct 8, 2006)

Also, when I select the 44 steering controller and do basic settings, in group 060 I get "not OK' in the first box.


----------



## vancuren (Oct 8, 2006)

Any other ideas before I take it to the dealer? I feel like it should be a simple fix but I'm stumped.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you use Security Acces code for ENABLE ADAPTATIOn ?


----------



## vancuren (Oct 8, 2006)

Spacewalker said:


> Did you use Security Acces code for ENABLE ADAPTATIOn ?


Problem solved. New issue is below.


----------



## vancuren (Oct 8, 2006)

I went back to the stock steering control module (part -569F) and removed the MFSW buttons. Now, no matter what I do, I can't get the 02546 code to clear. (my scan is below) All of the other codes are gone. I've also noticed that sometimes when I shut off the engine and ignition, the steering wheel turns a bit to the right.

I've followed the protocol at http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/02546 and http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Steering_Assist#Adaptation at least 10 times. I've tried increasing the time between key cycles to 30 seconds, with no luck. Any tricks or tips that might help? The steering wheel seems dead straight to me as it is right now.


----------



## vancuren (Oct 8, 2006)

Monday,22,April,2013,18:38:04:05510 
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator 
VCDS Version: 12.10.4.0 
Data version: 20130408 


VIN: WVGAV7AX0CW541315 License Plate: APRIL 22 637 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 7N0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 4C 52 53 56 62 72 77 


VIN: WVGAV7AX0CW541315 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb 
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 BG HW: 06J 907 309 A 
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 03 1118 
Revision: P3H07--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0423010A19070160 
Shop #: WSC 79671 411 452230 
VCID: 71C7366568BC9C9671D 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0110 0101 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl 
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 LR HW: 09G 927 750 LR 
Component: AQ 250 6F 2062 
Revision: 00H97000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 8C39C791EF5E517E62B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None 
Part No SW: 5N0 614 109 AP HW: 5N0 614 109 AP 
Component: J104 C6 450M VD5B 0005 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000004826990 
Coding: 0005158 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 79D70E4530CCD4D6C9D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 7N0-907-426.clb 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AM HW: 7N0 907 426 AM 
Component: AC Manuell H19 0404 
Revision: 00001016 
Coding: 0000001002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010 
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_SK35.rod 
VCID: 7F23E05DE6E8FAE6F79 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 937 084 J HW: 5K0 937 084 J 
Component: BCM PQ35 B 021 0064 
Revision: BG021001 
Coding: 6F180A1B80232EC4008800C11000044448010086524D8960648000000040 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3957CE45B04C14D689D 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5N1 955 119 HW: Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 09111 013 0203 
Coding: 009795 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 P HW: 5N0 959 655 P 
Component: J234__204 VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 23016000 Serial number: 003GJPN7WW2U 
Coding: 0012340 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 4AB5818925AA8F4E107 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5N0 959 339 B 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001 

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 00000000006KPD 

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0003.08.110000300000630028ÿ†63 

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 630028ÿ†6332MTS643762891 ÿ†63 

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 62891 ÿ†6342MTS625132881 ÿ†63 

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 32881 ÿ†6351HTS69T78FAKR ÿ†63 

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 8FAKR ÿ†6361HTS61AHGFAKR ÿ†63 

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: GFAKR ÿ†63727TS68NBVEAKR ÿ†63 

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: VEAKR ÿ†63827TS6B511FAKJ ÿ 

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: 1FAKJ ÿ 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 501 AQ HW: 5K0 953 569 F 
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20111031200937 
Coding: 5980140000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004 
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod 
VCID: 79D70E45F8CCD4D6C9D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5N0 920 972 E HW: 5N0 920 972 E 
Component: KOMBI H04 0617 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 211F01 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK25.rod 
VCID: 354FC2759454F0B66D5 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 M HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1623 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 231011F1003091 
Coding: 356002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3A55D149B54A1FCE807 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0617 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 000000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod 
VCID: EAF5A1090D6AEF4EB07 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 5N0 959 701 F HW: 3C0 959 793 B 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0503 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0003577483 
Coding: 0004B4 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001 
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod 
VCID: 3851CB4183460DDE763 

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5N0 959 703 G HW: 3C0 959 794 D 
Component: J388__TSG-HL 007 1504 
Serial number: 00000006106484 
Coding: 000490 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb 
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 M HW: 5N1 909 148 G 
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.285 1002 
Revision: 1AH03836 Serial number: 00113070195301 
Coding: 0000258 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001 
VCID: 3C59D7517F7E21FE92B 

1 Fault Found: 
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100101 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 91 
Mileage: 41581 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2016.14.10 
Time: 06:34:46 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
RPM: 0 /min 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
(no units): 4.0 
Voltage: 13.30 V 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 4C: Tire Pressure II 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 5N0 959 702 F HW: 3C0 959 792 B 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0503 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0003618423 
Coding: 0004B4 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001 
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X.rod 
VCID: 3957CE45B84C14D689D 

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5N0 959 704 G HW: 3C0 959 795 D 
Component: J389__TSG-HR 007 1504 
Serial number: 00000006096867 
Coding: 000490 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 G HW: 3AA 907 801 G 
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-64783 0009 
Revision: H19 Serial number: 00000000392151 
Coding: 0026156 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 354FC2755C54F0B66D5 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 164 D HW: 5N0 035 164 D 
Component: LOW NAR Tig H02 0004 
Revision: -----03S Serial number: VWZ4Z6L3217924 
Coding: 0500040004000C 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 2A75E10945EAAF4EF07 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 E HW: 5K0 035 730 E 
Component: TELEFON H09 2902 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007661184486 
Coding: 0A10040000010100 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01719 
ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod 
VCID: 2773183D5EF89226EF9 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vancuren (Oct 8, 2006)

I've also noticed that when I'm performing the steering reset procedure, the car beeps three times once I've turned the wheel all the way to the right. Is this an indication that the process is failing because the wheel is not straight? Or of something else?


----------



## vancuren (Oct 8, 2006)

Problem solved! Just in case anyone else has the same issue in the future: when the instructions say turn all the way to the left, turn ALL THE WAY and hold until you hear beeps, then turn right and do the same thing. The steering wheel indicator light turned off just after hearing the beeps while turned to the right side.


----------



## kandyman! (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey there! 

Sorry to revive old topic, but i have the exact same issue with my 2012 tiguan.
It didn't have mfsw, it came with 569.F slip ring and i'm a little bit desperate at this point, cause i managed to get an 569.L and an 569.AL which is the 569.H, but they dropped the H.
I cannot make the calibration, cause the g85 sensor doesn't show anything! It stays at 0.00 .
What exactly did you do to make it work?
Please take 5 minutes and answer, cause i'm out of ideeas....

Thank you in advance!


----------

